# Remote and console buttons unresponsive



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

In reading through some threads I could find, it seems like other folks have experienced this, but I never found a "solution". 

What seems to have just started happening on one of my HR21 receivers is that the remote and front console buttons are completely unresponsive. Whatever I happen to be watching continues to play just fine, but I can't change the channel, nothing. If I RBR the remote seems to work for a little bit, but then all the same symptoms will occur again. I'm trying to figure out if the receiver is dying or if there's something else going on... TIA


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

More info. I wound up doing a couple of RBR's. Things would work for a few minutes then stop again and the last time it "locked up" when I changed the channel (the channel info showed the new channel and what show should be playing but it never started and the show info never went away). I'm trying to force a download of the software. It's claiming new software is found (03DE), although before it locked up I noted that it downloaded new software on June 3 (but I didn't make note of the software it was running). During the download the top right corner of the screen displays 7D/0013/03DE/0102 but I don't know what that might mean. Also, this is an HR21-100.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Were there lightning strikes or power failures in your area?


----------



## opfreak (May 8, 2008)

same issue here with one of mine. Woke up this morning, wouldn't turn on. Rest it, and it started on the last channel, but no buttons worked etc etc.


----------



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

I am having the same issue with my HR-23 this morning.


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Same here?? Unresponsive HR-21....going to work now will leave unplugged and report back when I get home


----------



## jwakers (May 16, 2008)

Just checked my HR-20 and it is unresponsive as well.


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2489145#post2489145


----------



## mvita (Jul 7, 2007)

Seeing the same exact problem with all three of my receivers this AM (two HR20-100's and one HR22-100). RBR does not seem to help. This isn't good...


----------



## lbluvhidef (Sep 23, 2006)

Same problem here on R22 and HR20-700. Absolutely unresponsive...came into bedroom and couldn't the HR20 to power up, had to unplug and plug back in...still waiting for the reboot. (It is 6 a.m. here, if that matters).


----------



## chrisbarnes72 (Feb 1, 2007)

same problem on my Hr20-700. Wife screaming, hope theres a quick fix!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

4 dvr's here all doing it


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Same issue here - Remotes and front panels are non-responsive!

HR20 - 700
HR21 - 100
R22 - 100

I have 3 H21 - 100's (non-dvr's) that do not seem to be affected by this issue.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It's due to bad software that was loaded early this morning. It's caused both of my boxes to fail.

I promise you that I'll be hearing the "let's go to FIOS" from my family today.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

not exactly due to software rollout, my 4 units have not gotten new software.

do 2 rbr's withing a 30 minute period and, if applicable, reset swm. so far seems to have worked for me.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Let me add my voice to this mess. I noticed this morning that the AM21 connected to the HR23 had its power light on. The DVR wouldn't respond as mentioned in this thread. So I went into the other room with the HR20 and it also wouldn't turn on. The HR23 had 3a8 software (the last I knew) and the HR20 updated to 3df last week. It might be that the HR23 tried to get the new software and DirecTV hosed it. And maybe the HR20 was updated(?) again!

May the phone lines to DirecTV burn!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

My HR20's doing this as well, had to rbr
still waiting for it to finish
longest reset I've ever seen on my HR20-700


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

Add me, 2 HR 21's, when I did start up it told me they had received the 3D software update. Just did my first RBR.


----------



## chrisbarnes72 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hope there is a fix for this real soon. My Autistic son does not understand why he has no tv this morning, driving my wife crazy, wife driving me crazy. 
Two resets have not worked.


----------



## woodyww (Jan 11, 2007)

My box is doing the same thing. It will power on and I can watch Houston Channel 11. However, the neither the remote nor the buttons on the box do anything. I have done an RBR twice but nothing is working. I did get the software update a couple of days ago. Receiver is an HR 22.

Update: I just did a 3rd RBR and I now have control with the remote. I don't know if it will last.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Add me to the list 1 HR20 and 1HR21.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 12, 2005)

RBR didn't help, but unplugging the unit, waiting about 30 seconds, then plugging it back in fixed everything. Its now working as it should.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

HR-24 is fine, HR- 21 & 22 unresponsive after last nights software update to give us 3D capability.

pressed the red button , no luck.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Just got a call at work from the wife about our receiver doing the same. Told her to unplug it for a couple of minutes and then plug it back in. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## mutodd5 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have an HR21 and an HR22 and both had the same issue this morning. I tried a RBR (red button) and that didn't work on either receiver. 

I ended up unplugging each of them and that appears to have worked for the HR22, but the HR21 is still coming back up. 

Just wanted to share my experience. Good luck everyone, but certainly glad to know it wasn't just me! 

FWIW - I also got the message about having my DVRs upgraded to support 3D.

Regards,
Todd


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you should flush the guide, reset/rbr twice within 30 minutes.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

Captain Spaulding said:


> RBR didn't help, but unplugging the unit, waiting about 30 seconds, then plugging it back in fixed everything. Its now working as it should.


Did the same thing, and mine has worked for a few minutes now. Hopefully it continues to work.


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

Both of mine required a re-download of the update before I could get any more than a few button presses out of them. RBR, then on first blue splash screen press 0 2 4 6 8.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The two RBRs within 30 minutes was successful on my HR20 and HR23. The HR23 did get 3de at 4:27am, but the HR20 still had 3df from last week. Curious as to why the HR20 was affected by the update to the HR23?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

it wasn't affected by the update, we've had corrupt guide data issues in the past.


----------



## smiller (Jun 20, 2007)

I had same problems as everyone else. Had to do 2 back 2 back RBR before things came back to normal. so far.


----------



## mvita (Jul 7, 2007)

An RBR followed by an un-plug/re-plug has resolved the problem on my two HR20's.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiller said:


> I had same problems as everyone else. Had to do 2 back 2 back RBR before things came back to normal. so far.


In this case that seems like what it will take.

As Dave has been saying we need to restart the receivers twice, with the second one with in 15-30 minutes (I seem to remember w/in 15 but not sure). This will completely flush the guide data and cause the receiver to reaquire new data.

Restart the receivers twice.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I just do it twice right in a row to get it over with, seems easiest and I am lazy anyway.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> I just do it twice right in a row to get it over with, seems easiest and I am lazy anyway.


I prefer to restart another one while the first one is cycling. I just have to make sure I get the second restart on all the receivers within the 30 minutes. 

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yup, do the slow walk of shame from unit to unit...then start over


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

It took a single unplugging/plugging + RBR for the upstairs DVR and two unplugging/pluggings + RBRs for the downstairs DVR. Was this software refresh something to do with the whole-house viewing update?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wife called me, HR22-100 in this boat this morning


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

trying my 2nd RBT now...


----------



## leadout_kv (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, same issue here. My wife called me at work and said my daughter was not happy that she couldn't watch her shows before school. Apparently the DVRs were stuck on ESPN with remote not working. I said, ok what's wrong? Hee hee :hurah:! Wife will try reboots later this morning.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

JerryElbow said:


> It took a single unplugging/plugging + RBR for the upstairs DVR and two unplugging/pluggings + RBRs for the downstairs DVR. Was this software refresh something to do with the whole-house viewing update?


Restarting twice would have worked also. The double restart within 30 minutes is what flushes the guide data.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

If it's at all possible, try to do a menu restart vice an RBR. The menu restart is the prefered method of restarting a DVR.

However, if it's locked up and unresponsive to the front panel button then you stuck doing an RBR.

Mike


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

All four of my DVR's non-responsive this morning as well.

I had to unplug and then plug them back in in order for them to be responsive again.

Any solid ideas what caused this?


----------



## jeproks (Apr 21, 2008)

What is RBR and RBT? I have the same issue with 3 HD DVRs and walking the wife over the phone to reboot the receivers.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

THX said:


> All four of my DVR's non-responsive this morning as well.
> 
> I had to unplug and then plug them back in in order for them to be responsive again.
> 
> Any solid ideas what caused this?


It sounds like corrupted guide data. You should restart your receivers a second time within 30 minutes of the first restart to ensure you flush the guide data.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jeproks said:


> What is RBR and RBT? I have the same issue with 3 HD DVRs and walking the wife over the phone to reboot the receivers.


An RBR is a Red Button Reboot. The red button behind the access card door. If your receiver is unresponsive to the remote and the front panel, the red button will reset the receiver. Kinda like the reset button on a PC.

Mike


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

Add me to the list.

First the receiver wouldn't turn on. Pushed red reset button, but still nothing. Finally unplugged it, plugged it back in and pushed power and it started. Directv screen same up but I had to leave for work.

Wife just texted me saying it won't change channels or turn off.


----------



## hbrenner (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I am kinda new here, but I assume RBR = red button reboot. 
So I am on my second on each of the DVRs:

HR23/700 w/ 0x3de today 3:27am EST
R15 0x1274 10/8

My mom has a HR23 also and is having the same problem, once I get her on the phone I will walk her through 2 RBR. So far it has seemed to work on my two units. The R15 has be slowly getting worse over time per my daughter, but hopefully this will resolve...

Can someone help me on the 2-4-6-8 process (searching the forum as well).

Thanks all


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Same here. All three of my receiver, the R22, HR21, and the HR22 were all unresponsive this morning. Two RBR each worked to get them functioning again.


----------



## dc_soccerdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Same here, two HR20-700's frozen. One no screen at all and after reset no response from remote. Second one was working on channel from last night but unresponsive to remote or front panel. After cycling power twice back to back the first one is back up and the other is still loading the guide.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

woodardhsd said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> First the receiver wouldn't turn on. Pushed red reset button, but still nothing. Finally unplugged it, plugged it back in and pushed power and it started. Directv screen same up but I had to leave for work.
> 
> Wife just texted me saying it won't change channels or turn off.


It needs to be reset a second time within 30 minutes.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

a single restart generally won't fix it as the bad data is still there.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Woke up like the rest of you to find that my other two receivers apparently locked up at some point over night. Trying the dual RBR on each of them to see if that helps... I did notice that on the one that I did the software update on, which seems to have updated to the same version it was previously running based on date, the guide was all kinds of horked up to start with.

I guess when I call to get the free HD for life deal, I'll get another service credit.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

When I left the house at 5:50 this morning my HR24-500 was fine but I didn't check any other receivers.

Is anyone having this issue on an HR24?

Mike


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Since I know that DirecTV employees read this forum, let me humbly suggest that when you know you have f'd up your customers guide data, you place a note on support.directv.com that explains the steps to resolve the problem. That's the kind of thing even bad customer service companies do.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

You may have to do a double boot to clear the problem up. Mine would only respond by unplugging.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The two RBRs within 30 minutes worked for me.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

prospero63 said:


> Since I know that DirecTV employees read this forum, let me humbly suggest that when you know you have f'd up your customers guide data, you place a note on support.directv.com that explains the steps to resolve the problem. That's the kind of thing even bad customer service companies do.


This happened once before and they pushed a restart to everyones receivers. It doesn't help to have a notice on their website if people don't surf the web for solutions to their issues....I'm just sayin' :grin:

They'll fix the problem and in the mean time you found you're solution right here. 

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

prospero63 said:


> Since I know that DirecTV employees read this forum, let me humbly suggest that when you know you have f'd up your customers guide data, you place a note on support.directv.com that explains the steps to resolve the problem. That's the kind of thing even bad customer service companies do.


probably tribune issue like every other time.


----------



## abcward (Jun 8, 2010)

my HR23 had the same issue this morning. I did the unplug power reboot 2x which seems to have resolved the issue. I have not yet checked any of the other HD receivers that I have yet.

will Directv eventually let us know wtf caused this issue??


----------



## bigrig (Aug 7, 2002)

Double re-boot seems to have fixed my HR21. My 2 year old waited patiently, yeah right! :nono:


----------



## woodardhsd (Jan 19, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> a single restart generally won't fix it as the bad data is still there.


Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware. If it's still acting up when I get home, I'll try that.

She says the regular HD receiver is working fine.


----------



## UMass03 (Jun 6, 2009)

My HR23 was unresponsive as well. BTW, what's RBR?

In any event, I reset via the front panel and it locked up again so unplugged it to reset it, for the moment it is working.

My software date is 5/26


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

I had the problem too, 2 HR20's got updated and so far a double push of the red restart button has cured one of them (second in process).

This was the messiest update yet that I can remember, thousands of boxes hosed up? Nice job DTV


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

abcward said:


> my HR23 had the same issue this morning. I did the unplug power reboot 2x which seems to have resolved the issue. I have not yet checked any of the other HD receivers that I have yet.
> 
> will Directv eventually let us know wtf caused this issue??


Welcome to DBSTalk abcward. :welcome_s

DirecTV may or may not actually tell us, but it certainly seems like corrupted guide data. We've seen this once before.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

UMass03 said:


> My HR23 was unresponsive as well. BTW, what's RBR?
> 
> In any event, I reset via the front panel and it locked up again so unplugged it to reset it, for the moment it is working.
> 
> My software date is 5/26


RBR is a Red Button Reboot. The red button behind the access card door.

Keep in mind that an RBR is not the prefered method of restarting a DVR. If it's possible we should always do a Menu Restart. Of course it seems everything is locked up this time so if you can't get the menu from the remote or the front panel buttons the RBR is your only option.

In this case you would do an RBR and when it's done restarting do a second restart withing 30 minutes to flush the guide data.

Mike


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> This happened once before and they pushed a restart to everyones receivers. It doesn't help to have a notice on their website if people don't surf the web for solutions to their issues....I'm just sayin' :grin:


So what? Not to be harsh, but because not everyone surfs the web for solutions to their issues doesn't mean they shouldn't do things like this to be more customer service oriented. IMO attitude exactly like this is held by too many people at DirecTV.



> They'll fix the problem and in the mean time you found you're solution right here.
> 
> Mike


Which speaks volumes about the quality of support from DBSTalk and just how much DirecTV support sucks ass. Indeed, it makes my point with more force than anything else I could write.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

bigrig said:


> Double re-boot seems to have fixed my HR21. My 2 year old waited patiently, yeah right! :nono:


I can confirm that for all three of mine (well, two for sure, the other I updated before I read all these responses) the dual RBR trick fixed things. The guide is all horked up on the two that I just did it to, but the other one from last night has a good guide so I expect with enough time the other two will get right as well.


----------



## UMass03 (Jun 6, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> RBR is a Red Button Reboot. The red button behind the access card door.
> 
> Mike


thanks!


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

2 HR20's totally unresponsive had to pull the power plugs.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

prospero63 said:


> So what? Not to be harsh, but because not everyone surfs the web for solutions to their issues doesn't mean they shouldn't do things like this to be more customer service oriented. IMO attitude exactly like this is held by too many people at DirecTV.
> 
> Which speaks volumes about the quality of support from DBSTalk and just how much DirecTV support sucks ass. Indeed, it makes my point with more force than anything else I could write.


I think realistically they would rather not have the general public troubleshooting their own problems with something like this. I would believe they would rather fix the problem in a controlled manner (either with CSR or by pushing a restart command) then have everyone pushing red buttons and unplugging their receivers.

I understand your point but most people shouldn't be attempting what we're doing here without guidance from a live person. We sometimes forget that members of forum, any forum, are usually on a much higher level of knowledge than the general public and procedures are usually setup with the general subscriber in mind.

My 2¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## PressureContent (May 5, 2008)

Woke up to a software update for 3D. All remotes and front panel buttons unresponsive. Unplugged. Still unresponsive. Tried RBR. Now seems to be working. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I think realistically they would rather not have the general public troubleshooting their own problems with something like this. I would believe they would rather fix the problem in a controlled manner (either with CSR or by pushing a restart command) then have everyone pushing red buttons and unplugging their receivers.
> 
> I understand your point but most people shouldn't be attempting what we're doing here without guidance from a live person. We sometimes forget that members of forum, any forum, are usually on a much higher level of knowledge than the general public and procedures are usually setup with the general subscriber in mind.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that many times surfing the web for the answer uncovers a very simple fix.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I think realistically they would rather not have the general public troubleshooting their own problems with something like this. I would believe they would rather fix the problem in a controlled manner (either with CSR or by pushing a restart command) then have everyone pushing red buttons and unplugging their receivers.
> 
> I understand your point but *most people shouldn't be attempting what we're doing here without guidance from a live person*. We sometimes forget that members of forum, any forum, are usually on a much higher level of knowledge than the general public and procedures are usually setup with the general subscriber in mind.
> 
> ...


That's a cop out. We aren't talking about performing surgery on live people. We aren't talking about capping an oil well at 5000 feet below the ocean surface. We are talking about good customer service. IMO they could have a notice that explains the problem and the solution. Or they could have a notice that explains the problem and says to call them. Instead, they are saying exactly jack and @#!T about it.

I can only hope that everyone who has this problem takes some time out of their day to take some money out of DirecTV's pocket and calls demanding service credits.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the thread on the problem: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178863


----------

